# BMO Investorline Logging in - Client ID



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Recently when logging in to BMOIL, I received a message saying I needed to create a ClientID in order to access all our associated accounts.

Now, I thought I already had one, because I have always been able to do that.. So I contacted BMOIL. This was the response:


> Your account may be asking you to create a new CLIENT ID. Client ID is a new convenient single sign-on that allows you to view all accounts that you are associated with in one place. There are enhanced security features on client ID which are not available on User ID. Further, with new Client ID you also get access to InvestorLine 2.0, our new refreshed website with new capabilities.
> 
> If Client ID creation is due in 10 days, I would highly recommend creating a new Client ID as your existing User ID access may expire.


So it seems I have a USER ID. And this is different from a Client ID. Their communications wasn't very clear. I guess I will have to do as they say


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I moved to Client ID awhile ago. Not quite sure what it all does but I do like Investorline 2.0, i.e. at least the portions of it that are functional. Far less cluttered. However, it still has a ways to go to incorporate all the necessary functions of a DIY brokerage website such as eDocuments where one has to diver to the original website to get statements! C'mon BMOIL... get with the program.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I haven't even noticed that distinction mentioned above. Now I noticed all next to the sign-in field:

Client ID/User ID/Account # [ blank ]

And I'm able to sign-in using same User ID for the past ## of years. What's the difference? Are there different platforms?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ I haven't even noticed that distinction mentioned above. Now I noticed all next to the sign-in field:
> 
> Client ID/User ID/Account # [ blank ]
> 
> And I'm able to sign-in using same User ID for the past ## of years. What's the difference? Are there different platforms?


Seems like it. That is what they told me and Alta confirms. You get to use Investorline 2.0 (hope it is an improvement!)

I am used to the site as it is, but they now say I could be cut off if I don't create a Client ID


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Many will NOT like Investorline 2.0 because it is not all inclusive, i.e. stand alone. One ends up having to click on 'original site' to access a number of features like eDocuments and Quotes/Research. I know they are rolling out 2.0 slowly so as to get it right but my grandchildren will be off to college before it is finished at this rate of progress.

P.S. They can't cut you off the original site due to lack of completeness of 2.0.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have asked them to postpone the requirement to switch until they have their new platform fully functional. I have also asked them what action they will take if I ignore their request to switch in 10 days. 

If they really want us to access their new software, why don't they transfer access at their end rather than make thousands of customers jump through hoops.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

agent99 said:


> I have asked them to postpone the requirement to switch until they have their new platform fully functional. I have also asked them what action they will take if I ignore their request to switch in 10 days.


 ... let us know what their response(s) are (although I have an idea.)



> If they really want us to access their new software, why don't they transfer access at their end rather than make thousands of customers jump through hoops.


 ... it's because "we're here to help" with the "we" being the "customers". "They" as in BMOIL is doing "us=the customers" a favour here by offering us a "new" and "improved" platform. And also that it is cheaper that we jump through the hoops (aka doing the testing) for them.

They really need to hire some competent people (IT et al, not a dime by the dozen cheap cookie cutters phone reps)... I'm still waiting for MyLink to return ... how many months now has it been disabled?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I think it is mistaken to use the word 'platform' or 'software'. The underlying trading and account information platform has not changed best I can tell. It is the GUI, i.e. website design, that has changed (is changing). It desperately needed an overhaul with less clutter but this gradual roll out seems to be excruciating slow and frustrating.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> I think it is mistaken to use the word 'platform' or 'software'. The underlying trading and account information platform has not changed best I can tell. It is the GUI, i.e. website design, that has changed (is changing). It desperately needed an overhaul with less clutter but this gradual roll out seems to be excruciating slow and frustrating.


 ... if that's the case, then why do they need agent99 to create a "Client ID"? 

As mentioned, I'm still able to log on using my User ID from years ago (as per my post #3) and I'm not noticing any improvement in esthetics or an Investorline2. I certainly did not get "notification of such a change" (unlike CIBC InvestorsEdge).

Having said the above, I can easily access my documents as before/is now. [And no, don't give me an invite to to test version 2.] 

Not sure you got this message but the BMOIL systems is going down for maintenance tonight.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... if that's the case, then why do they need agent99 to create a "Client ID"?


I have no idea. I simply went with the Client ID option many months ago, maybe a year? Don't remember any of the details.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

I was nagged for about 6 months last year, and kept ignoring their requests to go with the new offering. About six months ago, they stopped asking me and I wondered why? No fear though, they started up again last week, but I'm still not interested.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rebecca said:


> I was nagged for about 6 months last year, and kept ignoring their requests to go with the new offering. About six months ago, they stopped asking me and I wondered why? No fear though, they started up again last week, but I'm still not interested.


Now you mention it, I think we were also nagged to make the change some time back. I obviously didn't do it. They wanted my wife and I to set up separate personal Client IDs (and still do). We would just share our log ins and passwords anyway, so we can't see the point. Presumably we could also still log into our individual accounts using the account numbers and passwords as before.

Because I have trading rights, it seems that I would see all our accounts, but she would not unless we jumped through more hoops and arranged for her too to have trading rights. As it is, she does the accounting stuff and makes withdrawals from our accounts, but because they are JTWROS she could probably still do that, but who knows. 

Whatever, it is summer and I don't want to be bothered with this stuff.


----------



## Yasehtor (Oct 12, 2018)

I have two BMO Investorline accounts. I set up a Client ID for my RRSP and it worked fine. However I have a TFSA that I want under the same client ID. Anyone know how to add it to my current Client ID. I looked under Account Services but didn't see anything there that would do it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Many will NOT like Investorline 2.0 because it is not all inclusive, i.e. stand alone. One ends up having to click on 'original site' to access a number of features like eDocuments and Quotes/Research. I know they are rolling out 2.0 slowly so as to get it right but my grandchildren will be off to college before it is finished at this rate of progress.
> 
> P.S. They can't cut you off the original site due to lack of completeness of 2.0.


That's the real point, the "Investorline 2.0" is like "we made a few changes that are incompatible with the old side, so you have to flip back and forth, because we, a multibillion dollar financial company can't figure out how to make a web page".


----------



## mattw (May 14, 2013)

I had to set-up Client ID last year. There issue was compliance for Client ID. Previously you could link any account under user ID - even spouses that you don't have authority. 
Partially to do with compliance. Now need to sign a document to link any accounts that aren't the Client ID user.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... let us know what their response(s) are (although I have an idea.)


Here are some excerpts:

_



Our website 2.0 is still *a work in progress *and so you might need to use the old website also. We are striving to give our clients a better experience.

If you do not create a client id in the time frame required, you would need to call us to get the time period increased. *We can only do that once.* After that *you will have to* create a client id to be able to access your accounts . 

*We value your business* Mr. XXXXXX; please do not hesitate to contact us should you have any other questions

Click to expand...

_In my case, I am probably just being stubborn because they are trying to force me to move from a site that I am familiar with, that works, to one that they admit is a work in progress! 

As it is, I personally already have access to all the accounts including trading authority. My wife just shares the same access USERID and password but does not have trading rights on my RRIF & TFSA. I presume she does on her RRIF/TFSA and our joint accounts because she is quite adept at drawing cash 

Question for those with a ClientID. - Is there any reason not to give your ClientID and Passwords to someone else (Like wife or children) so that they could take over if need be. We can do that with our USERID.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't comment about Client ID vs User ID because I don't now the fine print, but in my case, no one knows my logon credentials but me nor would I give them to anyone. Those are the terms and conditions you agreed too when you created online credentials in the first place. IF someone else has to take over, that is what having a Power of Attorney is all about. 

The difficulty with that is it can take forever, and often with obstacles in the way, to get a FI to accept and honor POA rights and the world may have gone to hell in the intervening month or so. So the practicality of it all, is to somehow provide logon credentials to someone else. In my case, my password manager has all my passwords and my POA only needs to know the master password for my password manager to access my accounts... One step removed from direct access is technically more in line with legal requirements than direct access.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I would not be happy to have my investment or bank account access passwords on an internet based password manager. These things have been compromised. I think we discussed this before. A little black book as back up for grey cells in safe is safer.

In our case, there are two of us and both access all 6 of our accounts. I have trading rights for all and she probably has them for her two plus the joint accounts. But she doesn't trade.

There is only one client agreement that I can find, and it covers all the various types of BMOIL/BMO accounts. It does not mention Investorline 2.0. It only talks of one password (you are not supposed to "give" it anyone! Perhaps you loan it  ) But I seem to recall reading that there is also a separate_ trading_ password. In this case it is an improvement in that it is the same password or all the accounts. What happens if two people have trading rights to all 6 accounts? Do they use the same trading password or can the account handle two different passwords?? Having two people with trading rights could in itself cause confusion.

Sounds like a can of worms. Several stories of problems creating Client ID on other forums.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Here are some excerpts:
> 
> In my case, I am probably just being stubborn because they are trying to force me to move from a site that I am familiar with, that works, to one that they admit is a work in progress!


 ... based on their response (excerpt), looks like you've to bite the bullet sooner or later in creating a Client ID.



> As it is, I personally already have access to all the accounts including trading authority. My wife just shares the same access USERID and password but does not have trading rights on my RRIF & TFSA. I presume she does on her RRIF/TFSA and our joint accounts because she is quite adept at drawing cash
> 
> Question for those with a ClientID. - Is there any reason not to give your ClientID and Passwords to someone else (Like wife or children) so that they could take over if need be. We can do that with our USERID.


 ... I don't see what the difference is with a Client ID versus an User ID other than renaming conventions. Client ID is now MrReynolds versus previous User ID DeadPool. Having said this, then all passwords "access" to which account(s) should remain the same. If this "access" protocol changes, then BMOIL should spell this out for the client or their main reason for changing the ID from User to Client instead of that blurry excerpt (huh?). 

Why does the client have to worry about not being able to access "all (joint, single, et al)" their accounts because BMOIL decided to go from U to C? Any systems update should be "seamless' to the client. Isn't that rule #1 of any IT's customer service department?


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

agent99 said:


> But I seem to recall reading that there is also a separate_ trading_ password. In this case it is an improvement in that it is the same password or all the accounts. What happens if two people have trading rights to all 6 accounts? Do they use the same trading password or can the account handle two different passwords?? Having two people with trading rights could in itself cause confusion.
> 
> Sounds like a can of worms. Several stories of problems creating Client ID on other forums.


I was forced into creating a Client ID months ago. On balance, I find it a plus.

The downside is that you cannot manually add accounts to the Client ID. If there are other accounts to add you need to phone in. 

The upside is that single trading password, as you mentioned. I manage almost 20 accounts for the extended family; the client ID has definitely made trading and management easier.

Re your question about two people have trading rights to all six accounts, I imagine you would both create your own Client IDs. The trading authority agreements would permit you both to transact. This is desirable for BMOIL because it makes it clear who is authorizing the trade. _Loaning_ your individual passwords is a no-no. 

I believe the individual account logins and passwords (including the trading password) remain in force even with the Client ID created. So, you could log in to a single account to do a transaction using the original password -- but why would you?

As for Investorline 2.0, I am not impressed. I can see that it gets used when I need to move money between accounts. That's fine. But the Five Star features, with the advanced trading platform, are unavailable in 2.0. Consequently, I don't spend much time with the new version.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update fireseeker.

It sounds like you go back to the old system for most of your trading? Which 5-start functions don't work? Things like Level 2? 

We don't use it, but I think we can move money between accounts with existing system. 

Regarding "loaning" passwords. We both access BMOIL using same USERID log-in. Individual accounts have separate passwords. I have to know al of those to make trades. Did my wife break a rule by giving me her password  Same for many other on-line sites where we are both members. Like Insurance, banks, etc. We share access. 

I can see being encouraged to move to a newer and better Investorline. But it doesn't seem to be there yet!


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

agent99 said:


> It sounds like you go back to the old system for most of your trading? Which 5-start functions don't work? Things like Level 2?


I do use the old system for trading. Mostly for its familiarity.

You can enter trades in the new system, which I gather is a little sleeker (no phone number entry, for instance). But if you want to check on an order's status, they will redirect you back to the old site. 

I use the Market Pro software, which is available as a 5 Star tool. It can only be launched from the old site.


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

agent99 said:


> Individual accounts have separate passwords. I have to know al of those to make trades.


Not true. I have never used those in the 15/20 years I've been with BMOIL. In fact don't even know what they are. I just use the one 'overall' password (old and new) for both my and my wife's accounts - including trading - makes life much easier.

I think it is a great system but like all complicated systems there are some frustrations.


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

fireseeker said:


> But if you want to check on an order's status, they will redirect you back to the old site.


(Added Aug 17th at 11pm) As far as I am concerned it is - 
- Not true - I check the status immediately after placing an order (on the new system) - just one click and it is there - in fact if there is more than one trade then all are there.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSeat said:


> Not true - I check the status immediately after placing an order (on the new system) - just one click and it is there - in fact if there is more than one trade then all are there.


Perhaps we are talking about different things. I am referring to "open orders," not completed transactions.

In 2.0, when I click on "open order status," I get the following pop-up:


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

fireseeker said:


> Perhaps we are talking about different things. I am referring to "open orders," not completed transactions.


I have never seen that - 'open' or 'fulfilled' orders.
When I get the status page I just click 'more' and I get both.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

OneSeat said:


> Not true. I have never used those in the 15/20 years I've been with BMOIL. In fact don't even know what they are. I just use the one 'overall' password (old and new) for both my and my wife's accounts - including trading - makes life much easier.
> 
> I think it is a great system but like all complicated systems there are some frustrations.


Perhaps there is some confusion with trading passwords? AFAIK, those can be different from account passwords.

Also, when asked to update personal information, I have to login using a single account number and password. I'm not sure how you're avoiding that for so long.

For what it's worth, I'm still on the old system and have not received any notice about creating a client ID. They must be rolling it out slowwwwly.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Never saw that pop-up in post #25 so that means I'm still on the old systems. Good. And yes, I agree with the "it ain't broken, don't fix it" mantra in this case.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OneSeat said:


> Not true. I have never used those in the 15/20 years I've been with BMOIL. In fact don't even know what they are. I just use the one 'overall' password (old and new) for both my and my wife's accounts - including trading - makes life much easier.
> 
> I think it is a great system but like all complicated systems there are some frustrations.


After accessing the Investorline site using our User ID and password, we can review all accounts. If we wish to place an order, we first go to the appropriate account. In the order entry, we enter the phone number *and the password for that account.* plus details of the shares we wish to buy/sell.

You are saying we don't have to use the account password. Yet one of the improvements BMO touts for the new interface, is that with the new system users will only need one trading password rather than the multiple ones needed before.

You say that what BMO says and what we have been doing for many years is Not True???? I think you need to explain yourself further.

So what password do you use? Each account has one. If I use the one from our main non-registered account in any other account, this is what we get: Same if we use the User ID log-on password or any of the others except for the correct one for that account.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

off.by.10 said:


> For what it's worth, I'm still on the old system and have not received any notice about creating a client ID. They must be rolling it out slowwwwly.


Consider yourself lucky. They called today while I was out. Then left an email message saying that because my account access has been extended once by 10 days, next time all access will be cut off.

So which other brokerages should I consider? Will they work flawlessly with our BMO bank accounts?


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

agent99 said:


> I think you need to explain yourself further.


To avoid misuse of any specific BMO terminology I will use descriptive terms.

Old system - five accounts (2 mine, 2 hers, one joint) - five passwords plus one overall password that enabled me to trade etc etc on all five accounts. This was set up 15-20 years ago so I do not recall all the details but 'Yes' some extra stuff had to be done to set it up - nothing complicated though. After that I have never used the individual account passwords and have had no access or trading problems. 

New system - same as above except only few months ago. I do not remember being given a choice - just sent some forms to fill in. Same result - never used individual account passwords and no access or trading problems.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OneSeat said:


> To avoid misuse of any specific BMO terminology I will use descriptive terms.
> 
> Old system - five accounts (2 mine, 2 hers, one joint) - five passwords plus one overall password that enabled me to trade etc etc on all five accounts. This was set up 15-20 years ago so I do not recall all the details but 'Yes' some extra stuff had to be done to set it up - nothing complicated though. After that I have never used the individual account passwords and have had no access or trading problems.


No such option for us. We have been on BMOIL for about 20 years. 
One 'User ID' and one password to log in for access to all accounts. 
Account number plus individual password allows access to individual accounts
To trade, account must first be chosen, then phone number and individual password entered - no other option.

Never was provided with or offered an option to use a common password for all trades. If you have one, you have something different from some other BMOIL users. 

Stating that what I posted was Not True was a bit rude. It IS true for me and likely many others.


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

agent99 said:


> Stating that what I posted was Not True was a bit rude.


Sorry you found it a bit rude - that certainly was not my intention. For the record I have altered my comment.

As far as I am concerned the new system does allow use of the common password for trading purposes and does show
order status during the trading day - all very convenient. Why I got it and you can't I do not know.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

agent99 said:


> No such option for us. We have been on BMOIL for about 20 years.
> One 'User ID' and one password to log in for access to all accounts.
> Account number plus individual password allows access to individual accounts
> To trade, account must first be chosen, then phone number and individual password entered - no other option.
> ...


IIRC, back in the day BMOIL gave account holders the option to create a trading password that was distinct from their login password. But it was only an option. You could use the same password for both functions if you preferred to.
I believe you could also set the same trading password for each of your accounts. In effect, this would seem like just having one password.

So I think both you and OneSeat are correct -- it's just that your accounts were initially set up in different ways.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info and corrections..

When we first started, I dont think bmoil even had the userid that allowed access to all accounts. We set that up a bit later.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm seeing things as just noticed a Live Chat pop-up is available in BMOIL. Yes, BMOIL?!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> I'm not sure I'm seeing things as just noticed a Live Chat pop-up is available in BMOIL. Yes, BMOIL?!


I hope the Live Chat agents are more knowledgeable than those on email. I asked to be contacted with someone in management. Instead, I have had emails from 4 different agents, all with unpronounceable names and all espousing a variation on same theme - Convert to Client ID or we will cut you off! 

They recently also screwed us up by telling us we had to sell our VW ADR. Later admitted they were wrong, but only after we had sold. When asked to transfer the proceeds of sale to taxable account in US$, they transferred same amount in C$. More time wasted sorting that out. 

We have been with BMO for 55 years. But thinking of moving to RBC where we already have secondary bank accounts. May talk to their Wealth/Estate management group and see what they can offer for our golden years  We were once partly with RBC Direct - don't recall it being that great though.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

agent99 said:


> I hope the Live Chat agents are more knowledgeable than those on email. I asked to be contacted with someone in management. Instead, I have had emails from 4 different agents, all with unpronounceable names and all espousing a variation on same theme - Convert to Client ID or we will cut you off!


 ... that "Chat" feature pop-up only occurs at the front page of BMOIL (and not the sign on page (2nd)). I hope it's a real "Live" one (agent) meaning it's not a bot. The latter would be as good as useless.



> They recently also screwed us up by telling us we had to sell our VW ADR. Later admitted they were wrong, but only after we had sold. When asked to transfer the proceeds of sale to taxable account in US$, they transferred same amount in C$. More time wasted sorting that out.
> 
> We have been with BMO for 55 years. But thinking of moving to RBC where we already have secondary bank accounts. May talk to their Wealth/Estate management group and see what they can offer for our golden years  We were once partly with RBC Direct - don't recall it being that great though.


 ... 55 years with BMO/BMOIL ... I think you should write to the *CEO *re your recent experience before moving.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... 55 years with BMO/BMOIL ... I think you should write to the *CEO *re your recent experience before moving.


I will, but it will likely have to be snail mail or maybe through our local branch. If they cut us off in the meantime, that may be the last straw.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Let's hope the CEO is all the wiser.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... based on their response (excerpt), looks like you've to bite the bullet *sooner or later* in creating a Client ID.


Looks like it will be later 

After many emails back and forth, I received one today containing this:



> We do apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Please be informed that the Client ID registration due date has been *extended to May, 2022.*


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

My long term plan was to perhaps move our retirement savings to a Wealth Management company. We have bank accounts at BMO and RBC, so would likely stay with one of them. RBC seem to be the better choice, at least in our area. 

As a result of a series of issues with BMOIL, and the likelihood we will eventually be with RBC, I thought that perhaps I should look at moving some or all our investments initially back to RBCDI. (We were with both for a while, but consolidated at BMOIL). 

BMOIL seem to be having issues getting their new user interface (2.0) fully operational. I have also had several other frustrating issues with BMOIL over past year. As a result, I decided to check out user experience at RBCDI. Seems they too instituted a new user interface recently. I found this site, where users can gripe on-line  Not everything seems rosy over there either!








*** The unofficial RBC Direct Investing thread *** - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


I recently got hooked up with RBC Direct Investing. Considering it's the self-directed brokerage of the largest Canadian bank, it doesn't seem to




forums.redflagdeals.com





Still on fence as to what to do.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There are some issues with RBC DI (spouse has her accounts there). RBC DI is like BMO IL for doing Norbert's Gambit. Very slick buying/selling without waiting for settlement and journaling so that is a plus.

I understand they don't have good real time Level 2 trading platforms but I have never tested that theory. I can use my Scotia iTrade Flight Desk Level 2 to do trades for her on RBC DI.

They don't allow for electronic movement of cash in/out to a non-RBC financial institution. The only way to do that is to have at least one back account at RBC and then use a me2me push/pull from a digital online bank like EQ Bank, etc.to move funds to/from RBC.

From the little that I am ever in spouse's accounts (she only lets me in when I need to get in), the website looks a bit dated and I have not seen any changes in recent times myself. So comments about a new user interface surprise me a bit.

About all I can say about RBC DI.


----------

